# StreetLow Magazine's 2008 Super Carshow Tour



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Here's what we have locked down so far:

March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex

May 18th - San Francisco, CA - Candlestick Park

June 1st - Costa Mesa, CA - Orange County Fairgrounds

June 29th - Woodland, CA - Woodland County Fairgrounds

July 20th - Monterey, CA - Monterey County Fairgrounds

San Diego, CA, El Paso, Tx, & New Mexico are in the process of getting locked down.

Phoenix, Az - were having problems finding a location. The Convention Center is way over-priced & the fairgrounds is locked down by Go-Low. To my gente in the Phoenix area let us now of some locations for a car show so that we can put on a show in the big AZ.

A car show in San Jose is not looking to good right now, due to for some reason the Santa Clara Sheriff's Dept. & the SJJP said that they have evidence that the bikers gangs will have a big gang fight at our car show. 

We'll keep everybody posted on any updates as soon as we get them. Until then keep it slow & StreetLow.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 08:09 PM~9431381
> *Here's what we have locked down so far:
> 
> March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> ...


:roflmao:
so they are saying that rival biker gangs get together and plan out the years gang fights they are going to have? :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2007, 10:21 PM~9431480
> *:roflmao:
> so they are saying that rival biker gangs get together and plan out the years gang fights they are going to have? :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: MAYBE


































































JK


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2007, 09:21 PM~9431480
> *:roflmao:
> so they are saying that rival biker gangs get together and plan out the years gang fights they are going to have? :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that some stupid shit :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

A car show in San Jose is not looking to good right now, due to for some reason the Santa Clara Sheriff's Dept. & the SJJP said that they have evidence that the bikers gangs will have a big gang fight at our car show. 

*HUMM!!!!! BIKERS FIGHTING THE GENTE AT THE SHOW, ISN'T IT A LOWRIDER SHOW NOT A BIKER RALLY* :dunno:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2007, 09:21 PM~9431480
> *:roflmao:
> so they are saying that rival biker gangs get together and plan out the years gang fights they are going to have? :roflmao:
> *



 *WOW thats some really organized biker gangs!!!* :wow:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: to Streetlow for getting these dates out early instead of 1 or 2 shows a month before they happen. We usually dont get dates until right before Monterey. It's good to see you guys moved that show to July


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2007, 08:21 PM~9431480
> *:roflmao:
> so they are saying that rival biker gangs get together and plan out the years gang fights they are going to have? :roflmao:
> *



PURE COMEDY. BACK TO SALINAS HUH


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

wouldnt mind hittin salinas. havent been there in a few years. i can stop by and visit some family! :cheesy:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

orale i hope that el paso show comes thru


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

U KNOW











WILL BE THERE


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2007, 08:21 PM~9431480
> *:roflmao:
> so they are saying that rival biker gangs get together and plan out the years gang fights they are going to have? :roflmao:
> *


yup, San Jose's finest at their best. Their saying its according to their intelligence. They had cancelled our last show in September three weeks prior to the show for the same reason, but luckily all the contracts were signed & they had to let the show go on due to legal issues.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 12 2007, 08:54 AM~9434367
> *yup, San Jose's finest at their best. Their saying its according to their intelligence. They had cancelled our last show in September three weeks prior to the show for the same reason, but luckily all the contracts were signed & they had to let the show go on due to legal issues.
> *


maybe its this fuckers fault, he reads all the shit going on here :angry: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=21089


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Dec 12 2007, 07:47 AM~9433649
> *orale i hope that el paso show comes thru
> *


X2, I would love to go out there for a show. I got a ton of family that would like to go. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

WILL B THERE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

why not do a show in the central valley like Tracy,Modesto,Stockton area???????????


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 12 2007, 11:30 AM~9435141
> *why not do a show in the central valley like Tracy,Modesto,Stockton area???????????
> *


Stockton use to host. Its been awhile.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bay Area Bosses will be there for some of those shows


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

is moffet field impossible? hangar 1 would be tight.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 09:09 PM~9431381
> *Here's what we have locked down so far:
> 
> March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> ...



word we will be there coverin the show :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 12 2007, 01:44 PM~9436418
> *word we will be there coverin the show  :biggrin:
> *



wuz up cabron


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 09:09 PM~9431381
> *Here's what we have locked down so far:
> 
> March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> ...


why not take it back to the Mesa Convention Center like back in the days when Society C.C. was doing the show. I'm sure a few people miss having it there. I actually like the atmopshere there better than the Fairgrounds. Theres also the Celebrity Theather. Not quite as big but I'm sure it would do especially when it's going to be your first show in Phoenix. If not, what about the stadium parking lots, like the new Cardinal stadium. They are already hosting events there. Just some suggestions.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Shit, bring a show out to Chicago. Just thought I'd take a shot.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Also Bring It To DALLAS / FORT WORTH Area ... Wezzzzz lovzzz Our Lowriders
:biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

Any updates on the El Paso show date and location; I'm planing a Fight between two midget gangs and I need a good location.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 09:09 PM~9431381
> *Here's what we have locked down so far:
> 
> March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

This is Brians dad......Brian tells me...........fuck the bikers........this is LOWRIDERING.........bring the show back to San Jose........it belongs here.......GO STREETLOW...........Do your thing..................SAN JOSE............


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Dec 12 2007, 08:38 PM~9440052
> *This is Brians dad......Brian tells me...........fuck the bikers........this is LOWRIDERING.........bring the show back to San Jose........it belongs here.......GO STREETLOW...........Do your thing..................SAN JOSE............
> *


sup cecil? how are you doing


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 12 2007, 12:14 PM~9434996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 12 2007, 11:30 AM~9435141
> *why not do a show in the central valley like Tracy,Modesto,Stockton area???????????
> *


Stockton is to hard of a venue to get into! You have to be hooked up with the right people or the city and pd will nickel and dime you to death :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 12 2007, 09:27 PM~9440637
> *
> *



wuz up homie


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 09:09 PM~9431381
> *Here's what we have locked down so far:
> 
> March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> ...



YOU GOT MAIL!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Please tell me r&s isnt sponsoring your hops again this year


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I see everyone is trying to throw a show in Woodland after they seen how it's suppose to be done. Still won't compare to ours.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 13 2007, 12:16 PM~9444854
> *I see everyone is trying to throw a show in Woodland after they seen how it's suppose to be done. Still won't compare to ours.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 13 2007, 11:16 AM~9444854
> *I see everyone is trying to throw a show in Woodland after they seen how it's suppose to be done. Still won't compare to ours.
> *


nah homie, actually we had the Cal Expo for April 6th but they wouldn't give us a rain date & we didn't want to get caught up in the April showers. That was they only date they said they had available. The Woodland Fairgrounds came around & offered us a June 29th which is a better date for weather, so we decided to go with that. Our decision had nothing to do with the fact that you guys had a show there, buy simply due to weather issues. We thought everyone would be happy in your area with another car show in the Sac area, but I guess not. I heard your show was very successful & thats cool, but we didn't see how you guys did it, so I guess we'll just keep doing our thing how we've been doing for the past 6 years, but I hope your second show is just as successful as your first.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 12 2007, 11:14 AM~9435544
> *is moffet field impossible? hangar 1 would be tight.
> *


I believe Moffet Field is still owned by the military, but it's something I could look into.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 12 2007, 02:51 PM~9437462
> *why not take it back to the Mesa Convention Center like back in the days when Society C.C. was doing the show. I'm sure a few people miss having it there. I actually like the atmopshere there better than the Fairgrounds. Theres also the Celebrity Theather. Not quite as big but I'm sure it would do especially when it's going to be your first show in Phoenix. If not, what about the stadium parking lots, like the new Cardinal stadium. They are already hosting events there. Just some suggestions.
> *


PM me some numbers so that we can start making some phone calls.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 12 2007, 11:18 PM~9441858
> *Please tell me r&s isnt sponsoring your hops again this year
> *


nope, he isn't sponsoring the hop this year.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 13 2007, 02:05 PM~9445738
> *nope, he isn't sponsoring the hop this year.
> *


thats good


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 13 2007, 12:16 PM~9444854
> *I see everyone is trying to throw a show in Woodland after they seen how it's suppose to be done. Still won't compare to ours.
> *



WHAT IS THE DATE FOR YOUR SHOW THIS YEAR....CAN'T WAIT! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Dec 13 2007, 06:06 PM~9447684
> *WHAT IS THE DATE FOR YOUR SHOW THIS YEAR....CAN'T WAIT! :biggrin:
> *


June 29th - Woodland, CA - Woodland County Fairgrounds


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 09:09 PM~9431381
> *Here's what we have locked down so far:
> 
> March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> ...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show two day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

You guys should stop in Vegas after Phoenix


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 12 2007, 11:54 AM~9434367
> *yup, San Jose's finest at their best. Their saying its according to their intelligence. They had cancelled our last show in September three weeks prior to the show for the same reason, but luckily all the contracts were signed & they had to let the show go on due to legal issues.
> *


maybe it has to do with a pending law suit


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 13 2007, 12:57 PM~9445697
> *nah homie, actually we had the Cal Expo for April 6th but they wouldn't give us a rain date & we didn't want to get caught up in the April showers. That was they only date they said they had available. The Woodland Fairgrounds came around & offered us a June 29th which is a better date for weather, so we decided to go with that. Our decision had nothing to do with the fact that you guys had a show there, buy simply due to weather issues. We thought everyone would be happy in your area with another car show in the Sac area, but I guess not. I heard your show was very successful & thats cool, but we didn't see how you guys did it, so I guess we'll just keep doing our thing how we've been doing for the past 6 years, but I hope your second show is just as successful as your first.
> *


isnt that when the Gold Rush show is suppose to be at?

You guys should check into doing one in the Turlock fairgrounds


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2007, 07:02 PM~9448699
> *isnt that when the Gold Rush show is suppose to be at?
> 
> You guys should check into doing one in the Turlock fairgrounds
> *



Don't know if thats the date The Gold Rush Tour has but the date is still available since we didn't take it. The Cal Expo has some minimum requirements, one requirement is that you have to have a minimum of two years putting on shows & you have to have references of venues that you have used in the past.

Turlock Fairgrounds is a cool spot but we've had bad experiences putting on car shows in small towns.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 13 2007, 07:12 PM~9448828
> *Don't know if thats the date The Gold Rush Tour has but the date is still available since we didn't take it. The Cal Expo has some minimum requirements, one requirement is that you have to have a minimum of two years putting on shows & you have to have references of venues that you have used in the past.
> 
> Turlock Fairgrounds is a cool spot but we've had bad experiences putting on car shows in small towns.
> *


well he has a topic up with that date and location

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=375068


Have you guys ever been to the Fairgrounds when the Swap Meat is going on? It gets packed like you wouldnt belive. I think its a good location for a lowrider show....let me know if you decide to look into it


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 08:09 PM~9431381
> *Here's what we have locked down so far:
> 
> March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> ...


nice :thumbsup: Thanks homie, it's long overdue!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

*you need to bring the tour out to tampa. we have more then enough clubs and lows out here to show support to the lowrider nation. *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 13 2007, 05:38 PM~9447931
> *maybe it has to do with a pending law suit
> *


x2

the way they were acting last year, im suprised it wasnt worse. seemed like they were trying to get people riled up.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 13 2007, 10:52 PM~9450358
> *x2
> 
> the way they were acting last year, im suprised it wasnt worse. seemed like they were trying to get people riled up.
> *


yup they even took my beer, I mean what did the beer do to them :uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 14 2007, 02:10 AM~9450771
> *yup they even took my beer, I mean what did the beer do to them :uh:
> *


was worst then i thought for them 2 be messing with there own kind...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 14 2007, 12:23 AM~9450851
> *was worst then i thought for them 2 be messing with there own kind...
> *


ya they were all laid back till my buddies name came back as may be armed and dangerous them fools all jumped back, real quick


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

NEED TO BRING STREET LOW TO FRESNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 13 2007, 12:57 PM~9445697
> *nah homie, actually we had the Cal Expo for April 6th but they wouldn't give us a rain date & we didn't want to get caught up in the April showers. That was they only date they said they had available. The Woodland Fairgrounds came around & offered us a June 29th which is a better date for weather, so we decided to go with that. Our decision had nothing to do with the fact that you guys had a show there, buy simply due to weather issues. We thought everyone would be happy in your area with another car show in the Sac area, but I guess not. I heard your show was very successful & thats cool, but we didn't see how you guys did it, so I guess we'll just keep doing our thing how we've been doing for the past 6 years, but I hope your second show is just as successful as your first.
> *



To us it looks like people are trying to step on our toes. Their hasn't been a show that big in this area in 5 years. We put one on and know everyone else wants to. We don't mind, we just hope your show works out. If it doesn't it makes it hard for us and other clubs in the area to get a venue to do a show.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

OUR CLUB WILL DEFINATELY BE HITTING UP ACOUPLE OF THESE SHOWS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

OH YES JUST ROLLIN C.C. IN THE HOUSE JUNE 29
THANK YOU TO STREETLOW FOR SHOWING JUST ROLLIN MUCH LOVE 
AT OUR TOY RUN & HOP DEC 9TH 2007  



JUST ROLLIN CAR CLUB
SACRAMENTO,CA  

JUST FEMALES DOING WHAT WE DO HITTIN SWITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

import iLLusions will be there !



atomic 

import iLLusions 






if i get my dancer going and done it will be there to dance........


DTA *97


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 08:09 PM~9431381
> *Here's what we have locked down so far:
> 
> March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> ...


I thought cops were supposed to be smart.


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

may be for the future look at sacramento race way good place to have a car show. they allways have import shows there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Dec 14 2007, 01:10 AM~9451101
> *NEED TO BRING STREET LOW TO FRESNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GO OLD SCHOOL STREETLOW PUT A SHOW DOWN AT THE {POMONA FAIR PLEX} WHERE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE USED TO HAVE THERE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT'LL COVER L.A. AND THE I.E. BASIN:thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave: :worship: :werd: :yes: :nicoderm:  uffin: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:   uffin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

you need one in bako


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

fresno or bakes would be nice


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

How much for vendor booths?


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

LATIN STYLE CC WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT!!!


----------



## premierintribal67 (Dec 22, 2007)

ill definently try n make 1!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

which one is going to be street lows super show


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 23 2007, 01:19 AM~9512028
> *which one is going to be street lows super show
> *


HOPE THEY CAN BRING THAT ONE BACK 2 THE BAY...PEOPLE AT STREETLOW WILL GET SOMETHING..THERE THE ONLY ONES TO COME THOUGH


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Any shows in So Cali ? and if so when ?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show two day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

TULARE HAD SOME BAD ASS SHOWS BACK IN THE DAY :biggrin: 
U SHOULD LOOK CHECK THAT OUT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 09:09 PM~9431381
> *Here's what we have locked down so far:
> 
> March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> ...


DONT 4 GET ABOUT L.A.


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 20 2007, 01:18 PM~9493317
> *fresno or bakes would be nice
> *


X's 10 :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

antioch fair grounds is big enough :biggrin:


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

NO SHOW IN PHX NO NO NO NO GOOD :tears: hno: hno: :tears: :tears:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

what artist are touring with the show?:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 23 2007, 01:09 PM~9514829
> *TULARE HAD SOME BAD ASS SHOWS BACK  IN THE DAY :biggrin:
> U SHOULD LOOK CHECK THAT OUT
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 13 2007, 01:57 PM~9445697
> *nah homie, actually we had the Cal Expo for April 6th but they wouldn't give us a rain date & we didn't want to get caught up in the April showers. That was they only date they said they had available. The Woodland Fairgrounds came around & offered us a June 29th which is a better date for weather, so we decided to go with that. Our decision had nothing to do with the fact that you guys had a show there, buy simply due to weather issues. We thought everyone would be happy in your area with another car show in the Sac area, but I guess not. I heard your show was very successful & thats cool, but we didn't see how you guys did it, so I guess we'll just keep doing our thing how we've been doing for the past 6 years, but I hope your second show is just as successful as your first.
> *


You guys may have had the Cal Expo for April 6 but it has nada to do with not giving you guys a rain date. I don't see any "rain dates" on your schedule. Not trying to start anything, but let's keep it real homie.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

I don't know why this concerns you so much, but since you commented I'll tell you. The Cal Expo did offer us April 6th, but when we asked for a rain date or an alternative date, just in case something comes up, such as poor weather. As far as rain dates on our schedule, we never put them on our schedule. We've only had to use our rain date once & that was in Salinas about 3 years ago, but we like to have them just in case. Thats the truth, I always keep it real, I have no reason to bullshit anybody. So, I hope I cleared things up for you.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 14 2007, 08:07 AM~9452270
> *To us it looks like people are trying to step on our toes. Their hasn't been a show that big in this area in 5 years. We put one on and know everyone else wants to. We don't mind, we just hope your show works out. If it doesn't it makes it hard for us and other clubs in the area to get a venue to do a show.
> *


Nah homie, were not stepping on nobodies toes. We've been trying to put a big show in Sac for the past six years & this is the first year the Cal Expo didn't hang up on us when we said that we were from StreetLow/ Lay Low Entertainment. We were about to get the Cal Expo but because there was no alternative date, we decided to go with the Woodland Fairgrounds. I don't think you will have to worry about the show not working out, this we'll be our seventh year putting on shows & we've been pretty successful. It should be all good, I know our show & your guys' show will both do very well.


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

what happen to the dixson fairground show


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Dec 23 2007, 07:34 PM~9517123
> *X's 10  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Why don't you try having a show in Stockton? :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 23 2007, 02:10 PM~9514832
> *DONT 4 GET ABOUT L.A.
> *


TIMES 10 & HALF! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :worship: uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Dec 23 2007, 07:45 PM~9517197
> *antioch fair grounds is big enough :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 24 2007, 05:22 PM~9523395
> *You guys may have had the Cal Expo for April 6 but it has nada to do with not giving you guys a rain date.  I don't see any "rain dates" on your schedule.  Not trying to start anything, but let's keep it real homie.
> *



HATE..HATE...HATE..HATE...HATE...HATE!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

STREETLOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey you call [email protected]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Dec 26 2007, 10:05 PM~9538872
> *
> STREETLOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *







:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 24 2007, 08:23 PM~9524763
> *Nah homie, were not stepping on nobodies toes. We've been trying to put a big show in Sac for the past six years & this is the first year the Cal Expo didn't hang up on us when we said that we were from StreetLow/ Lay Low Entertainment. We were about to get the Cal Expo but because there was no alternative date, we decided to go with the Woodland Fairgrounds. I don't think you will have to worry about the show not working out, this we'll be our seventh year putting on shows & we've been pretty successful. It should be all good, I know our show & your guys' show will both do very well.
> *


Handle your business homie!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by foxxyhynas_@Dec 26 2007, 10:12 PM~9538923
> *Hey you call [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

it's going down new yrs day;;all elco's i am looking for you;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;







;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

so when is the SAN DIEGO show :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foxxyhynas_@Dec 26 2007, 11:12 PM~9538923
> *Hey you call [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 30 2007, 01:50 PM~9565879
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2007, 09:21 PM~9431480
> *:roflmao:
> so they are saying that rival biker gangs get together and plan out the years gang fights they are going to have? :roflmao:
> *


THATS HELLA FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

CAN WE GET A SHOW IN LOS ANGELES


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

CAN WE GET A SAN DIEGO SHOW


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

DONT FORGET AZ! ILL BE WILLING 2 HELP OUT :biggrin: GOODTIMES


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 08:09 PM~9431381
> *Here's what we have locked down so far:
> 
> March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> ...


why no vegas


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Just can't believe the only show in So Cal is costa mesa......come on StreetLow how about Los Angeles were it all started.......or even some where in that county. And if not in the Inland Empire...(California Speedway, or the fairgrounds in San Bernardino....) :biggrin: TTT


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

WHAT ABOUT A BAKERSFIELD SHOW


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

what about the midwest how about indy or mich or chicago everybody always looks us over


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Jan 5 2008, 09:48 AM~9613055
> *Just can't believe the only show in So Cal is costa mesa......come on StreetLow how about Los Angeles were it all started.......or even some where in that county. And if not in the Inland Empire...(California Speedway, or the fairgrounds in San Bernardino....) :biggrin: TTT
> *


{TRUE} THA TOP! :werd: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Any word on the San Deigo date? Pm me when it comes through


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 12 2007, 10:40 AM~9434704
> *maybe its this fuckers fault, he reads all the shit going on here :angry:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=21089
> *



I read the pigs profile, and his signature said


Join now and pull over a lowrider


This fool needs to be booted from lay it low


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

LRM NOT HOSTING AT QUALCOMM ANY MORE TAKE THAT DATE AND VENUE


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

bring it down to tampa florida so we can show ya how we ride in the gunshine state :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

hell yea bring out a east coast show


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigentmagazine_@Jan 6 2008, 04:45 PM~9622756
> *I read the pigs profile, and his signature said
> Join now and pull over a lowrider
> This fool needs to be booted from lay it low
> *


All someone has to do is get a hold of his watch commander or any superior for that matter. His intentions are racist and harrassfull. This ass even posted up his badge # if thats even real? Either way that badge # could be checked and if is commanders seen the harrassfull shit he writes on here and in his profile he wouldnt stay on here to long, especially if his dumbass did it from work.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Im there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 7 2008, 02:41 PM~9631617
> *Im there
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

so whats the deal with the shows??? we having one in san jo or what??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 7 2008, 04:22 PM~9632364
> *so whats the deal with the shows??? we having one in san jo or what??
> *




x2


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SAN DIEGO WOULD LOVE A SHOW


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Hell yeah a San Diego Show would be bad ass! 

My homies are throwing a show in Yuma, AZ next month, 3 hours from S.D. in Arizona.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigentmagazine_@Jan 6 2008, 04:45 PM~9622756
> *I read the pigs profile, and his signature said
> Join now and pull over a lowrider
> This fool needs to be booted from lay it low
> *


agreed


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigentmagazine+Jan 6 2008, 03:45 PM~9622756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BIG RICH SAID IT WAS A FAKE SCREEN NAME FOR ANOTHER LIL MEMBER TO TALK SHIT.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

ANOTHER CALI SHOW WOULD BE NICE..UP NORTH ..DOWN SOUTH..DOESNT MATTER..ILL BE THERE... hno: ... hno:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

let me know if you need a transport


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

WORD :biggrin: WE BE THERE ON ALL SHOWS


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

costa mesa sounds good!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

post hop rules


----------



## Mr Leo (Feb 22, 2008)

bring a show out to chicago


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

so May 18 in SF is the next show?


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SO WHEN IS THE SAN DIEGO SHOW


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 10:09 PM~9431381
> *Here's what we have locked down so far:
> 
> March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> ...


SO WHEN IS THE SAN DIEGO SHOW DATE? :werd: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex

May 18th - San Francisco, CA - Candlestick Park

June 1st - Costa Mesa, CA - Orange County Fairgrounds

June 29th - Woodland, CA - Woodland County Fairgrounds

July 20th - Monterey, CA - Monterey County Fairgrounds

JUST ADDED
August 17th - Fresno, CA - Fresno County Fairgrounds

Plus one more surprise that has to do with SJ. More info with this when it gets locked down.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My homie Nacho wanted to let you guys know that its not a Streetlow show unless Chole is there. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 31 2008, 06:50 PM~10301671
> *March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> 
> May 18th - San Francisco, CA - Candlestick Park
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 31 2008, 07:50 PM~10301671
> *March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> 
> May 18th - San Francisco, CA - Candlestick Park
> ...


 :0 ISNT GOLD RUSH THE SAME DAY IN FRESNO ?? :dunno:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 31 2008, 07:50 PM~10301671
> *March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> 
> May 18th - San Francisco, CA - Candlestick Park
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Mar 27 2008, 06:06 AM~10266555
> *SO WHEN IS THE SAN DIEGO SHOW
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 31 2008, 06:50 PM~10301671
> *March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> 
> May 18th - San Francisco, CA - Candlestick Park
> ...





:0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Mar 31 2008, 09:12 PM~10303302
> *:0    ISNT GOLD RUSH THE SAME DAY IN FRESNO  ?? :dunno:
> *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I WILL BE ROLLIN TO COSTA MESA JUST FOR THE LATINS FINEST STRIPPERS!

OH YEA AND THE RIDES TOO!

:nicoderm:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 31 2008, 05:50 PM~10301671
> *March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> 
> May 18th - San Francisco, CA - Candlestick Park
> ...


looks like gold rush is also aug 17 in fresno
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=384717

might want to change the date to get better turnout for both.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Apr 1 2008, 12:38 PM~10307979
> *looks like gold rush is also aug 17 in fresno
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=384717
> 
> ...


There was an issue with the contract for the Gold Rush Tour stop in Fresno. Happy that Gilbert got the date and hope you enjoy the Streetlow show. We will be in Fresno next year. Maybe not at the Fairgrounds, but we will be in Fresno.

Don't want to step on Gilberts toes. Much respect for the man. 

My sincere apologies.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 1 2008, 01:06 PM~10308218
> *There was an issue with the contract for the Gold Rush Tour stop in Fresno.  Happy that Gilbert got the date and hope you enjoy the Streetlow show.  We will be in Fresno next year.  Maybe not at the Fairgrounds, but we will be in Fresno.
> 
> Don't want to step on Gilberts toes.  Much respect for the man.
> ...


    :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

HEARD STREETLOW WAS GOING TO MAKE FRESNO THE SUPER SHOW!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 09:09 PM~9431381
> *Here's what we have locked down so far:
> 
> March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> ...


what about denver bring the show up here denver gots you covered!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2008, 08:09 PM~10302607
> *My homie Nacho wanted to let you guys know that its not a Streetlow show unless Chole is there.  :biggrin:
> *



tell him 2 stay home :biggrin:


----------



## 831diamond (Apr 2, 2008)

HEY EVERYONE THIS IS YOUR GIRL DIAMOND FROM STREETLOW I WAS WONDERING IF ANY OF U WOULD HAPPEN TO HAVE ANY PICTURES OF ME BECAUSE I ALWAYS FORGET MY CAMERA LOL WITH PEOPLE OR BYMYSELF WOULD BE GREAT THANKS! MUCH LOVE DIAMOND


----------



## casuals 68 dart (Mar 3, 2008)

casuals c.c will be there

hope to see you guys at ours!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Whos goin' to the frisco show??


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

NO FRESNO SHOW?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Apr 6 2008, 03:26 PM~10348792
> *NO FRESNO SHOW?
> *



READ IT WAS JUST ADDED FOR AUGUST 17TH.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 6 2008, 04:47 PM~10349202
> *READ IT WAS JUST ADDED FOR AUGUST 17TH.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

i wish we could go EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anybody know what the sweepstakes payouts are ? :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 08:09 PM~9431381
> *Here's what we have locked down so far:
> 
> March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> ...


HEY WASUP U EVER TRIED HAVING A SHOW AT THE DIXON FAIRGROUNDS UP IN DIXON


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

orale...we got an ORANGE COUNTY show


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*ANY INFO ON THE SAN JO SHOW, A STREETLOW SHOW IS NOT A SHOW WITHOUT A SAN JO SHOW  *


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

once again JUNE 1 2008


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 09:09 PM~9431381
> *Here's what we have locked down so far:
> 
> March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> ...


You might consoder Tucson Az as an alternative to Phoenix. The last show had mixed results, but that was due to what some percieved as the promoter's questionable reputation.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

San Diego? Las Vegas? Gold Rush tour stop in San Diego was a success a lot of people showed up,I mean it got cancelled. I was thinking about the RV Sale,sorry.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 3 2008, 12:06 PM~11006100
> *San Diego? Las Vegas?  Gold Rush tour stop in San Diego was a success a lot of people showed up,I mean it got cancelled. I was thinking about the RV Sale,sorry.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: good promo for the rv sale I guess. Damn shame.


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 23 2007, 01:10 PM~9514832
> *DONT 4 GET ABOUT L.A.
> *


2x


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

you could also check for L.A. the irwindale speed way, a&g did one there years ago


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 09:09 PM~9431381
> *Here's what we have locked down so far:
> 
> March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> ...


hopefully yall come to dallas texas please announce with time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 10:09 PM~9431381
> *Here's what we have locked down so far:
> 
> March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> ...


Come on in don't stop at the edge of Texas!!!!!!!


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

*New larger location! More groups! Hope to see you guys there!*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 25 2007, 10:33 AM~9527250
> *
> *


ILL BE THERE !
WITH MY DAUGHTERS FULL CUSTOM TRIKE!


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

This show continues to grow guys! New groups, larger location! I am getting lots of interest from out of state clubs as well. StreetLow are you comin? I hope to see you guys there!


----------



## Corns83' (Jul 22, 2008)

whats up with a vegas show shit we need one


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 09:09 PM~9431381
> *Here's what we have locked down so far:
> 
> March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex
> ...


 Perfect time of year for that Monterey Show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Oct 28 2008, 05:16 PM~11998596
> *Perfect time of year for that Monterey Show!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I AGREE MONTEREY CA SREETLOW SHOW 08 :biggrin:


----------

